
The Vanilla DevOps Git Credentials and Private Packages Cheatsheet - based2
https://coolaj86.com/articles/vanilla-devops-git-credentials-cheatsheet/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/ci482m/the_vanilla_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/ci482m/the_vanilla_devops_git_credentials_private/)

